# Eberron Wars



## myticvhedd (Oct 27, 2020)

Game: D&D 5e (Pay to Play)
Group preferred: Online Roll20
Experience: Any
Location/Timezone:
Availability: Wednesdays 6:30pm/ 1830-22:30 EST GMT -5
Preferred role: DM

In Oracle of War, you play a scavenger, an adventurer who braves the unpredictable and monstrous dangers of the Mournland in the aftermath of the Last War. With your own war experiences still lingering and haunting your memories, you work for rich salvage brokers who pay you to enter the Gray (the locals’ name for ruined Cyre) and track down Cyran artifacts and relics. Everyone has their own reasons for taking on this dangerous work: profit, redemption, guilt, patriotism, revenge, curiosity, or motives more generous or sinister. Whatever the reason or whomever you truly serve in your missions, the danger of the Gray is no less real. Death awaits any who brave the scarred and haunted landscape of the Mournland.

The scavengers and salvage brokers make their homes in the town of Salvation on the edge of the Mournland. In this lawless town, successful scavengers need strong wits, nerves of steel, ambition, and a team to watch their backs. Vast fortunes and buried secrets ready to be unearthed await you in the Gray, but so do terrible monsters and lingering magic.

Now that we have gone over the Hype and got you blood rushing a bit, let’s go over some of the basics of how the game shall be run, there won't be any shockers, if you a good player, please feel free to skip the point below:

1) Cursing is allowed at my table, however in moderation. Should you design a fowl mouthed character by all mean RP that **** up all you like, but keep it relatively clean so as to not make other uncomfortable.

2) Be respectful of the time people spend in the spotlight, please try and keep talking over one another to a minimum. Granted we are all getting to know one another and over time we will develop a tempo that will nearly cut this down to non-existence.

3) Mic check, mi mi mi MIC CHECK! Let’s all face it at one time or another we've all been in a game and heard tons of background of another players Mic. This can and does diminish the fluidity of the game as well as people enjoyment. No one needs to hear you munching on cheetos between your round of combat!

4) This for the majority will run as rules as written, if you want to do something on the fly that kind of bends the rules but does not outright break them... We’ll let the RULE OF COOL Rule! Though it will be sparing, reserved for epic moments and not every session. I am fine with Rule lawyers, but once I made a call let it be and we can chat after the session as much as you like.

5) Be Cool and have FUN!! What you can expect from me: I am light-hearted, easy going and have a great sense of humor, I am here to have as much fun if not more than you guys!


I really do strive to put you in that world, in that moment and help you fully realize in vivid description how cool and bad ass your character and your actions are. Conversely, actions do have consequences, so things can go real sideways if you murder hobo! This will of course vary with each person and each group I run, but I am for a 30% RP, 10-15% exploration and the rest combat. I will by no means will ever make you RP if you do not want to, but I do reward good RP and inventive thinking more than combat XP. I run a mix of XP and milestone type system, that account for attendance, so if you miss a whole bunch of games you might be a level or two behind the rest of the party, which is totally fine! Life happens, it is what it is, Now for the nitty Gritty: I am putting in a ton of effort to make this a memorable, please have a good headset and know your character backwards and forward to ensure the session runs smoothly for all involved. There is a choice to be made right of the bat... Standard Array OR take point buy once you've decided there's no going back until that character either gets written out or dies (which you can completely do the 1st session if you want). Next Variant human is okay and every other race that is within my compendium!


.This is pay to play, for anyone interested in joining or have any question hit me up on discord:

 mysticvhedd#6266


----------

